# 80's color. Very colorful.



## Goradiogo (Oct 4, 2008)

Show me what you got.


----------



## bradster76 (Oct 5, 2008)

Huh? :scratch:


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess this refers to neon-mania in the 80s ... and the strong candy colours.


----------



## Goradiogo (Oct 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I guess this refers to neon-mania in the 80s ... and the strong candy colours.




Exactly. I should have detailed it a bit more.


----------

